# Downdraft Moxon Vise



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey All,

In a previous post I had mentioned that I have been wanting to build a moxon vise so that I could have something to hold smaller work pieces while trying my hand at fine woodworking. 

Today I came across this variation of a downdraft moxon vise. What do you think of it? I really like that it has spots for dogs since I would love to have a full work bench but that just isn't in the plans for a couple years due to $$$. 

Is there anything I should be wary of? Anything you would modify? Please don't suggest I get a proper work bench with a proper vise. I know I should but can't so I would rather have something than nothing. 

Please let me know what you think


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

It might be just me, but I'd rather have a vise that had only one tightening lever/wheel/etc. But if you're able to secure it, then it's a good deal, especially the costs.

I'd incorporate it into a bench though, because I've got no space to store an additional clamping box.


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

You may want to look at a milkman's bench as an alternative.


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

For the Milkman's work bench, would it not be a limitation having the vice technically boxed in and not have open ends? That is the only concern I have with that design. Plus that there is not the depth for having dogs to hold larger items.


----------

